# Chicken farming



## bc_steve (Aug 17, 2013)

We bought some chickens yesterday.  Four hens and a rooster.  This is the rooster here, named The Colonel.  Plans are to get some more once we get a bit of work done on the coop!




The Colonel by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## nycphotography (Aug 17, 2013)

Chickens are a riot, especially the heirloom breeds like barred rocks, leghorns, and such.

When I lived in a farmhouse in ohio we had a couple dozen running around... and they had personalities.  Make sure you get a variety so you can tell em apart and give em names.

And a bucket of water under the security light will fill up with beetles overnight... and the chickens will fight over a beetle like its a damn rugby match.

Enjoy your new working girls, er I mean pets, er I mean livestock ;-)


----------



## terri (Aug 18, 2013)

The Colonel definitely made me laugh.   This is a great portrait!


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 18, 2013)

terri said:


> The Colonel definitely made me laugh.   This is a great portrait!



Ditto!

We kept chickens in our yard for many years - good times.  You had to push "Big White" off the shovel or fork to turn over the soil & she would then pounce on any grubs or worms.  As mentioned above, they do have personalities.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 18, 2013)

I grew up with banty chickens running around. Up the road, my brother and I used to collect, candle, weigh, carton, and load eggs from a small one-woman egg operation run by a very elderly lady who was just a wonderful woman. Later, in junior high I caught chickens for "transport"....whoa...awful...

Chickens are good people.


----------



## bc_steve (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks guys!  spent all day today + last night working on their coop.  We have a few bantam chickens, some australorps/leghorn/americanus mix, and we may pick up a few rhode island reds in the future.  Keeping me busy so far but it's enjoyable work


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 19, 2013)

I built a chicken coop when our kids were little ones, now they are past middle age.  So is the coop.


----------



## bc_steve (Aug 24, 2013)

Here's one of the bantams




Bantam Chicken by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyBlack (Aug 25, 2013)

The Colonel looks like he means business


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 25, 2013)

love the pics.  Reminds me of when we had chickens growing up.  For the record, watching a teenage boy chase a rooster is hilarious... you should try it.   (No roosters were hurt in the writing of this post ((or the chasing for that matter)) )


----------



## bc_steve (Aug 25, 2013)

Ha, our other rooster escaped last week and all three dogs took after it (a catahoula/bull mastiff, a german shepherd/husky/wolf, and a ****zu/poodle).  The ****poo caught it by the tail but the rooster managed to get free and hide in a pile of tires.  It buried its head and didn't move so it was an easy catch.  When I put him back in the run he hid by sticking his head into a cinder block (whole rest of his body out and visible).  I picked him up and put him in the coop because it was getting to be that time, and the next morning he was good as new.


----------



## bc_steve (Aug 25, 2013)

****** means sh!tzu, the little dog


----------



## tirediron (Aug 25, 2013)

Colonel Beauregard J. Rooster.... "Boy, I say, BOY!"


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 26, 2013)

wyogirl said:


> love the pics.  Reminds me of when we had chickens growing up.  For the record, watching a teenage boy chase a rooster is hilarious... you should try it.   (No roosters were hurt in the writing of this post ((or the chasing for that matter)) )



Even more fun is watching your nephew try to ride one of your pigs.  

Really nice shots of the birds OP.


----------

